# Casey Anthony Trial



## LushishLux (Jun 24, 2011)

Is any one following this? I cant watch it. Whats happeneing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

LushishLux said:
			
		

> Is any one following this? I cant watch it. Whats happeneing?



My Traumatic Brain Injured husband is watching it off and on. I'm usually in the other room and can hear it (he's hard of hearing even with his aids in). 

Yesterday, they (not sure which side) brought in an expert that told what the chemicals were in the air in the trunk. There were a bunch, including chloroform that is generally used as cleaning products and some which are in the human body. Grandma was also being questioned about looking up chloroform on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you kidding... I have been watching it like a hawk!


----------



## llineb (Jul 1, 2011)

I was trying to watch the National news but all they have on is this trial.  It appears someone searched "how to make Cloroform" eighty four times and neck breaks and ruptured spleen from their home computer.  Casey's mom says it was her who did it but coworkers have the mom logged in at work on the work computer at the same time someone was searching these in her home.  It's looking like it was Casey doing the searches and her mom is trying to cover for her.

It's not looking good for Casey.  Such a sad, sad case!


----------



## krissy (Jul 5, 2011)

they found her not guilty of murder and child abuse etc today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

May God have mercy on Casey Anthony's soul. She is pure evil. :evil:


----------



## JackiK (Jul 5, 2011)

Being a mother who's lost her only child, I have very strong opinions about this situation.  I was in the bed, beyond reconciliation for months.  How this woman could be out partying while her child was "missing" is beyond belief to me.  I'm sorry, but I have no pity for her.  I work in the legal field, so I understand how the jury system works.  They need to spay her immediately.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 5, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> They need to spay her immediately.



Agree, horrible person.  Even if it was an accident to go on with your life like nothing happened!!?? 

I'm so sorry for your loss Jacki, it must be hard for you to see a situation like this.  There are so many people who would have loved that beautiful little girl and this monster just threw her away.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 6, 2011)

JackiK, I am so sorry for your loss.  

It is total  crime that Casey Anthony was not given any jail time for not reporting her child missing for a month.  If that is not child abuse, I do not know what is.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 6, 2011)

There is another case over here in Australia that is very similar to this case, except it is the mother and the stepfather that have been charged with murder. (Kiesha Abrahams is the little girl's name that died).

Such poor little souls.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 9, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> Being a mother who's lost her only child, I have very strong opinions about this situation.  I was in the bed, beyond reconciliation for months.  How this woman could be out partying while her child was "missing" is beyond belief to me.  I'm sorry, but I have no pity for her.  I work in the legal field, so I understand how the jury system works.  They need to spay her immediately.



I just happened to come upon this thread. 
JackiK, when I read your post, it brought tears to my eyes. Unimaginable pain. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 9, 2011)

[quote="saltydog" I just happened to come upon this thread. 
JackiK, when I read your post, it brought tears to my eyes. Unimaginable pain. I'm so sorry for your loss.[/quote]

saltydog, and all others who have offered condolences, thank you.  It's something I would not wish on my worst enemy.

And though this may not be the right place, I can't pass up the chance to mention how utterly painful it must have been for God to have purposely given His only son.


----------



## Mune (Jul 11, 2011)

JackiK--I am very sorry for your loss.

I am on my last classes for my degree in Criminal Investigations and Forensic Sciences and then I begin my degree in Forensic Pschology. I have done several case stdies (Including analysis of Jon Benet Ramsey case and autopsy---very hard on a mother of a 4 year old, but something I must learn to tough through to be an advocate for thse who can no longer tell their story). I read Dr. Garavaglis' full autopsy report and notes and could not believe the outcome of the trial! I hope this woman pays for this in this life or the next.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 12, 2011)

JackiK - I too am sorry for your loss.  I also lost a child (my only son; killed in a car accident when he was 20) and I do not care what anyone says......Casey Anthony's actions are NOT the actions of a grieving mother.  
I have met/talked to many, many mothers & fathers that have gone through that horror; I've been to local and national meets for Compassionate Friends where there were literally thousands of parents that have been thrust into the nightmare of losing a child and not one of them ever admitted to going out partying after it happened!  Her actions speak much louder than words.  She didn't care the child was dead and I am convinced that she had something to do with it.


----------



## JackiK (Jul 12, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> JackiK - I too am sorry for your loss.  I also lost a child (my only son; killed in a car accident when he was 20) and I do not care what anyone says......Casey Anthony's actions are NOT the actions of a grieving mother.
> I have met/talked to many, many mothers & fathers that have gone through that horror; I've been to local and national meets for Compassionate Friends where there were literally thousands of parents that have been thrust into the nightmare of losing a child and not one of them ever admitted to going out partying after it happened!  Her actions speak much louder than words.  She didn't care the child was dead and I am convinced that she had something to do with it.



I agree wholeheartedly.

I, too, am a memer of Compassionate Friends.  If it weren't for them, I would not be on this forum today.  If and when I ever get to a point of selling soap, they will definitely get a percentage of any sales.  I'm sorry that both of us have to know about them, but they are what saved me.

Casey Anthony has to meet the same maker I do.  We may never see or know of her punishment, but she will pay for whatever it is she's done.  She and God may be the only ones who know the truth now, or ever.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2011)

JackiK - I am so very, very sorry for your loss.... **hugs**

I have to be the unpopular one here - I don't believe there was enough proof that she did it.  Was she a bad mother - oh yeah; were her actions inappropriate while her child was missing - absolutely.  I don't believe there was even enough proof the child was murdered.  I do believe her body was tampered with as well as hidden.  I don't know what happened, I don't know who did it, I do believe in the justice system and there was reasonable doubt which is why she was found not guilty.

What happened is between her and God, she will have her penance to pay and she will have to live with this for the rest of her life, no matter what it is that did happen.

Until I can physically walk in her shoes, know what it is she knows, I cannot pass judgement.  I don't like her actions, they are not actions that would be mine, that is all I can know for sure.

I followed the trial, and I have to say the media was brutal, judgmental and belligerent.  They have continued to be so since the verdict and I am ashamed for them.  It's far easier to judge and to hate than to accept that we don't know everything there is to know in the situation, we don't know the truth.  The defense has their truth and the prosecution has their's.  Somewhere in the middle lies the absolute truth......

Okay I've got my flame retardant suit on and I'm running for cover....

Cheers


----------



## JackiK (Jul 15, 2011)

Lindy,

You are absolutely right.  It seems all major crimes these days are tried in the media before ever making it to court.  It's a shame.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm pleased to read your comments Lindy!

I've not really followed this case and I was sad to read some of the previous comments about how people should or shouldn't behave when they are consumed with grief.  My girlfriend's daughter died as the result of a motorbike accident ... a really horrific accident.  My girlfriend almost instantly became someone I didn't know.  She left her husband and other child and started going to the pubs, drinking heavily, smoking marijuana and partying long and hard.   She was like this from the day following her daughter's death, until she became unwell about seven years later.

I made a promise to her when her daughter died that I would be there for her ... and I found that difficult, but I'm pleased I did, as after a long period of counselling it appears that her behaviour was a result of her intense grief being turned inside and then off.  Her illness appears to be a result of this grief having not been dealt with and now that she's having help with her mental and physical wellbeing, she is returning to a person who I find easier to be with ... but she always was my friend.  

Unless we've walked a mile in someones shoes ... we mustn't think for one second we have any understanding of what they've been through or are going through!

I am also a strong believer in karma and believe that what you put out will be returned to you ... this comes from my deep Pagan beliefs, but I'm sure christianity has something similar to this ... like turning the other cheek and not judging others.


----------

